# The transition



## jrhearn (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm green with envy!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

solid work once again [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Those are pigs! And on fly? Wow man, what a day! Care to share the patterns?


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

fantastic


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

epic day is right on.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow!  That is an incredible day. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Great Report and Pics....looks like you had a Blast!


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

24 lbs. OTF! Awesome!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> Those are pigs! And on fly? Wow man, what a day! Care to share the patterns?


We had one rod tied to a Waldner spoon fly and the other rod had a one a Waldner's Terminator Crab...the terminator crab got the bull red


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Awesome!! [smiley=headbang.gif]


----------

